# 3 VP Crossfit Certification



## The_Falcon (24 Aug 2006)

Anyone on it or have info about the course?


----------



## paracowboy (25 Aug 2006)

gimme yer questions, an' I'll get ya answers. 

Actually, do it Monday, or I'll forget by then.


----------



## The_Falcon (26 Aug 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> gimme yer questions, an' I'll get ya answers.
> 
> Actually, do it Monday, or I'll forget by then.



I don't have anything specific in mind at the moment, more a general "how did things go, what is it like?"  I will try and come up with more specific ones.


----------



## eyre (26 Aug 2006)

It went quite well.  I sat in on most of it and found it very informative, as well as a sack drive.  We had 32 participants - mainly from 3 VP but a handful of PSP pers and several from other 1 CMBG units, along with a couple of Marines.  The response from them was very positive.

It opened my eyes to the utility of running and individual isolated body part exercises versus high power / high intensity shorter duration functional exercises.  You can get the details on their website.  Overall it was very well done.

We're going to more formally incorporate crossfit into 3VP PT and see how it works out.  It seems to cater to the requirements of a light infantry soldiers (any soldier in fact) so I'm hopeful we'll see positive results.  We've got our own facilities and enough certified instructors now to run it at platoon (or even section) level throughout the Battalion.  Even if some consider some consider it old wine in new bottles, it's wine that hasn't been drunk in some time and will be useful to spice up PT, develop physical conditioning, and maintain a culture of fitness in the unit.


----------



## COBRA-6 (27 Aug 2006)

This was posted today on the Crossfit website. Very good info on the Infantry School's Crossfit trial (Infantry School's Austere Army Operational Fitness Program Briefing)

I've started to integrate more and more of the crossfit exercises into my PT routine, and I am sore in places I didn't know I could be...


----------



## The_Falcon (27 Aug 2006)




----------



## The_Falcon (27 Aug 2006)

Its nice to see whole units take it up.  MWO McIntyre from my unit just started getting into crossfit at the end of the spring, and he seemed very keen on bringing it to the unit and the 32 CBG Battle School.  Given his already high fitness level, now pushed higher cause of crossfit, his pt sessions are really really going to suck (in a good way ), I can't wait!!  To those who were there, is it beneficial to take the cert (considering that this is starting to spread out across the army, well infantry anyways), did it help you understand the methodology behind the WODs?


----------



## buzgo (27 Aug 2006)

THere is no methodology behind the WODs. Coach Glassman refers to it as a 'black box.' People do the exercises and they get super fit but as to why it works... ?! (its nothing new, as eyre mentioned - just packaged differently and made into a sport) 

The WODs are made up by people on the message boards/at the affiliates/out of Greg Glassmans head - whatever. The level 1 certification is to teach people to be coaches, and show them how to do the olympic lifts properly. As I understand it, the WODs on the website are posted for people who are doing it on their own, if you were able to go to an affiliate, they would have their own programs running, most likely made up of info from the main CrossFit site and from the CrossFit journal. They (CrossFit) even recommend AGAINST doing the WOD if you are a beginner, the WOD is for the hardcore xfitters who have been at it for a while. If you really want to get into it, I would suggest getting your hands on the CrossFit Journal, and read all of the back issues - there is a tonne of info there about everything from how to build your own gym to fitness and nutrition/diet advice.

If you are getting into it, be CAREFUL. It can really mess you up. Read up on rhabdomyolysis!


----------



## The_Falcon (28 Aug 2006)

signalsguy said:
			
		

> THere is no methodology behind the WODs. Coach Glassman refers to it as a 'black box.' People do the exercises and they get super fit but as to why it works... ?! (its nothing new, as eyre mentioned - just packaged differently and made into a sport)



I don't know if methodology was the right term, but there is a subtle "pattern", were the WODs fill have a "focus" for a week or two, ie more cardio intensive WODs, or more that are strictly power WODS, or lower body, or back etc. Thats was more what I was getting at, learning how to keep things balanced out over time.


----------



## medic269 (28 Aug 2006)

Each workout has a specific purpose yes. IE. the MetCon workouts, Power development, etc.  But one of the things behind the Crossfit "theory" if you will is randomization.  By not having a pattern or regular schedule of events, it forces your body to be in adaptation mode constantly, preventing plateau's, and keeping your fitness level in constant advancement.  Now, that being said, there has to be some regular practice with the movements in order for your neuropathways to develop the proper familiarity and co-ordination.  My 0.02.  Happy Crossfitting!

Chris


----------



## paracowboy (26 Sep 2006)

some random thoughts/observations:

There is now a general dissemination of info on crossfit that I think will pay dividends. It's being rapidly incorporated at the troop level, and that's good to see. The "crossfit cult" attitude that sometimes scares me doesn't seem to be playing much, (except for one individual who was strictly a runner and has now discovered the value of weight reistance training. That seems common amongst some folks who think that "weight training = body-building", or "=power-lifting".) Most have realized that crossfit is meant as a tool to supplement other training, not necessarily replace it. So, they augment the usual runs and ruckmarches with a crossfit style workout once, or even a couple days, a week.

It's certainly spiced up PT for the troops a bit, as there are always those who won't put any thought into PT, and go into default mode. Monday - Thursday: 10 km run, let's go. Friday: ruck march. Now, with some 'ready-made' workouts available, with designated pers to run them, there's some variety, giving the troops more interest in putting forth the effort.

As always, the people who avoided ruckmarches still do. Now, instead of running 5 days a week, they do a crossfit workout, so at least they're getting something for the upper body. Those who are allergic to the gym, still have 'other things to do'. Those who only really exert themselves when playing a sport, still only drive 'er when playing floor hockey.

On a selfish level, I now have people to run to in order to check my form for certain movements (although, since I tend to use 'dinosaur' terms, we have to figure out what I mean when I describe a movement). As an example, since my injury I've avoided the deadlift, snatch, and clean-and-jerk. Yesterday, I grabbed one of the crossfit qual'd pers, and we developed a method that allowed me to still perform the clean and jerk, without aggravating the injury too much. 

I think the biggest advantages we'll see will be that many of the younger troopies will stop doing 'conventional' bodybuilding workouts, with it's attendant focus on isolation movements, and will begin to focus more on compound movements. As well, they'll learn to perform those movements safely. Also, they'll start to adopt the healthier philosphy of crossfit. Which is so much safer than that of the bodybuilding magazines. If nothing else, that alone is worth the time, effort, and expense. Almost overnight, many of the fallacies so prevalent in the conventional "fitness" world have been dispelled. (In many ways, it's actually a regression to bodybuilding's earliest days - when one-handed handstands and one-arm pull-ups were the measuring stick used to judge strength, not "so, how much can ya bench?" Jack Lalanne would be proud.)

All in all, I think it's going to bring the over-all fitness level of the BN up a notch, in the very short term.


----------



## The_Falcon (27 Sep 2006)

Thanks for sharing that Para, its nice to see this taking root.


----------



## paracowboy (27 Sep 2006)

more to follow. It's going to start entering the offical dissemination/integration part now. 
I'll update as time and experience permits.


----------



## paracowboy (23 Oct 2006)

just had a chat with a few folks. Some random observations:

1. Trying to integrate crossfit-style workouts into the current PT plan for the Bn is tricky right now, with PCF courses running, so it's kinda hit & miss in many ways. Even A Coy, with the full endorsement of the entire CoC is having a rough go of it. I chalk it up to growing pains, more than anything. Once things slow down >insert sarcastic laugh here< it'll get worked out. No pun intended.

2. The Boss is dragging everyone above him in Bde down to run 'em through a couple Crossfit workouts. Seems to be catching hold. We're leading the way, it appears, and dragging the rest of Brigade along with us. 3VP usually does that, (for good or ill). I foresee some significant changes in the fatness, laziness, and general weakness so prevalent. No more fatbodies walking at a casual stroll for morning PT, hopefully. Even my wife looks at these people and is disgusted. Hell, the chicks at the local Timmies have asked me why there are so many "obese people" (their words) in the Army.

3. I've run this past a few folks: since the majority of injuries RTU-ing candidates from the PPF are knee (which we can't do much about) and lower-back, I think it'd be a good idea to incorporate Crossfit into the pre-PPF (or even a few weeks before the pre), with extensive ruckmarching, building up the ridiculous weights candidates end up with. Seems to be catching hold.

4. Several troopies (who are normally considered rather fit) have approached me about leg and 'rib' pain, after a few weeks of Crossfit. I had to point out that almost every movement in most of the crossfit workouts they've been doing incorporate a squat, so they end up doing literally hundreds of squats every workout. Also, their 'rib' pain is the intercostals being worked for the first time in thier lives, along with the abdominal girdle which is normally ignored (as recce pigeon correctly pointed out in another thread), being hit from different angles than normal.

5. I still haven't had a chance to actually get into a true, strict, Crossfit program, myself. But since I've been incorporating many of the movements into my own workouts for a couple years now, and their philosophy matches mine fairly closely in most respects, I don't think I'm missing out too much.

That's about all I got right now. More to follow.


----------



## The_Falcon (24 Oct 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> 4. Several troopies (who are normally considered rather fit) have approached me about leg and 'rib' pain, after a few weeks of Crossfit. I had to point out that almost every movement in most of the crossfit workouts they've been doing incorporate a squat, so they end up doing literally hundreds of squats every workout. Also, their 'rib' pain is the intercostals being worked for the first time in thier lives, along with the abdominal girdle which is normally ignored (as recce pigeon correctly pointed out in another thread), being hit from different angles than normal.



Yeah that initial pain in the legs and ribs/abs does suck for awhile, but its the good kind of pain, that lets you now you are actually working something.


----------



## buzgo (24 Oct 2006)

I have to take a week break from it or mix it up every once in awhile. My shoulders take a pounding from doing lots of pull-ups...


----------



## ArmyRick (24 Oct 2006)

I have had a quick snoop at the web site and it looks good. I have been around for awhile and have seen the lets run-run-run types have difficulty with some types of infantry task. 

In the CQC side of the house, we do a 40 minute warm up before every lesson. It consist of 10 minutes light cardio, 10 minutes stretch, 20 minutes body hardening. When I run body hardening I incoporate lots of squats, planks, push ups, etc, etc in a circuit training type fashion.

Think open mind.


----------



## buzgo (24 Oct 2006)

I think that the website is a good resource for things to change PT up a bit. Running has its place for sure, but I don't think that you need to run 10km. I don't think that they need to start pushing CrossFit on the troops in basic - you're just looking at a pile of CF98s. Adding it for relatively fit troops will work as long as you monitor and remind people not to kill themselves!

I'm getting ready to get my guys doing a mix of CrossFit WODs (mainly from the draft AOFP thing that Capts Rutland and Williams cooked up mixed in with some other stuff), running and rucksack marching. Probably get a core class thrown in too and recommend that everyone do some yoga or something on the side... we have some rather interesting PT requirements where I work so its important to get the right mix.

paracowboy, do you think that having the gym at 3VP makes it much easier to implement this stuff? I understand that you guys have a better facility than the base? Do you have any PSP at your unit or is the gym totally a unit operation?


----------



## paracowboy (24 Oct 2006)

signalsguy said:
			
		

> paracowboy, do you think that having the gym at 3VP makes it much easier to implement this stuff?


no. We don't use the gym for Crossfit. We've converted our Para Sim Room, and move stuff around when we do Para Refreshers. Our gym equip, while the best I've ever seen, is not conducive to most Crossfit workouts. Nor is there enough room in the gym to squeeze a Platoon in, while running them through a programmed workout. When troopies go to the gym, they go under the honour principle, while their Sect Comd does his own workout. And, if someone is obviously seducing the canine, he gets jacked by any NCO nearby.


> I understand that you guys have a better facility than the base?


 quite frankly, better than any base I've been to. A huge chunk of our budget goes to keeping it top of the line. We don't do parades, we buy ammo and improve our gym.


> Do you have any PSP at your unit


 Good Lord, NO! If we want to do aerobics, or Boxercise, we can always sign on for one of their classes. The gym is ours, and we have enough knowledge in the Bn to keep the youngsters from injuring themselves.


----------



## paracowboy (23 Nov 2006)

so, after being invited for a few workouts with 3VP, the Brigade Comd has dictated that the Brigade will do Crossfit workouts twice a week, a good run once a week, sports once a week, and a military activity (for lack of a better word) once a week (think ruckmarch, obstacle course, etc). Every other unit on base is now building a Crossfit facility, and sending instructor candidates to 3 VP to participate in another seminar.

Hopefully, this will lead to a dissemination of proper weight-resistance training, and dispell the bizarre mentality towards body-building that has developed in the past couple decades. And the silly 'Crossfit Cult' mentality doesn't seem to be taking too firm a hold. Hopefully, this will lead body-building back to where it originated: function over form. A strong, USEFUL physique, rather than a pretty, but useless one.

It's funny, and sad, that so many people look at the movements I perform, and ask what Crossfit workout I'm doing. When I explain that they're the same movements I've always used, following the same workouts I was shown as a boy in boxing, or hockey, or football, or from old bodybuilders' workouts, they're always shocked. Shows you what Bodybuilding has turned into, doesn't it?


----------



## Bartok5 (24 Nov 2006)

Para,

You gotta stop broadcasting my O Gp points to the unwashed masses!  It really isn't proper for us to pre-empt other unit chains of comd in the timely dissemination of info/direction....   

Besides which, if everyone else in the Army starts to figure out just how good 1 CMBG has it with our new Comd, we're liable to see a mass migration West-ward and a resultant lowering of rigorous standards within the free-wheeling "Cowboy Bde".

Who'd have thunk it?  An RCR officer who's more focussed on effect that appearance!   And not a painted rock in sight.....


----------



## HItorMiss (24 Nov 2006)

Mark C said:
			
		

> Who'd have thunk it?  An RCR officer who's more focused on effect than appearance!   And not a painted rock in sight.....




So you have met Maj Sprague OC C-Coy too huh.  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Nov 2006)

Nope, not Maj Sprague, but Col V.  Former CO of 2 RCR.  Outstanding officer and a gentleman.  Just Don't Piss Him Off!   (No, I didn't piss him off when I was his OC Mor, thank God for that one!!!)


----------



## HItorMiss (24 Nov 2006)

Col V son of Gen V, I heard goodthings!

I know it wasn't  Maj Sprague I was just making a joke, thanks for the Mr Serious though sheeesh, who says Officers don't have a sense of humor? ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Nov 2006)

How many officers does it take to screw in a light bulb.

One

Any officer can screw anything up all by himself!



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


The young officers and old officers are having a 'discussion' in the mess.  The younger ones are arguing that making love is more like play, and the older ones are saying that it is more like work.  They ask the corporal tending bar for his opinion.  He thinks about it and says that it is more like play.  The young officers are estatic!  The older ones grumble, and von Garvin an old officer walks up to the corporal and asks him to explain his position:
"Well," he begins, "if it were more like work, you'd have me doing it for you."


----------



## HItorMiss (24 Nov 2006)

Alright you proved the Cpl wrong I stand corrected you have a sense of humor I blame the APS thought


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Nov 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Alright you proved the Cpl wrong I stand corrected you have a sense of humor I blame the APS thought


Actually, I cheated the system regarding my sense of humour.  Remember, as of 1994, I was a MCpl with the small arms qualification. I was able to maintain my sense of humour in spite of BOTC I, BOTC II, Phase II, Phase III and Phase IV


----------

